# Venting For Bin



## Bubba614 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey guys and gals! I have 128 ounce bins setup for froglets but I was just wondering how big of mesh vents should i make on the lid? 
thank you!


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I assume you’re talking about those round clear “display” type containers? 

My first reaction is that those are pretty small and shallow. I used them years ago as growouts (more like morph-outs), and they were too shallow for Ranitomeya (since they’re jumpy), and only big enough for a single Tinc-sized frog with very little space for leaf litter. 

With that out of the way, I rarely mist my grow outs so the ventilation is greatly reduced compared to an auto-misted viv. My 20 quart bins have ~2x6 inch ventilation strips.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I use 5.7L shoebox types, with latching lids, for small frogs. I don't add any ventilation to these, but I feed daily so the lids get opened daily.

When they are larger, I move them to 19L grow outs, and use a small drill bit to make 6-10 holes in the lids on each side (12-20 holes), so I can stack them and not block ventilation. I've never had a problem with this method.

All my froglets are Ranitomeya.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I prefer the exchange flow dynamic of mesh to holes, and found it so simple to modify (ie cover in portion) that I start off open as possible. 

I think the metamorph phase is a physiologically 'enigmatic' time. and that air exchange in many heroetocuture points is the nuanced, sacrificial lamb of convenience and assumption. I have raised/kept more darts, mantellas individual metamorphs than adults or at least as many with excellent outcomes


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Kmc said:


> I prefer the exchange flow dynamic of mesh to holes, and found it so simple to modify (ie cover in portion) that I start off open as possible.
> 
> I think the metamorph phase is a physiologically 'enigmatic' time. and that air exchange in many heroetocuture points is the nuanced, sacrificial lamb of convenience and assumption. I have raised/kept more darts, mantellas individual metamorphs than adults or at least as many with excellent outcomes


Mesh separates from plastic easily, and when frogs get out of bins, they are 100% dead!


----------



## Bubba614 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you for the input everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

@chris - yes you cannot put duress of temperature, washing etc with mesh and plastic. Together the materials cost less than 5 dollars. Like snake bins that have absorbed odors, they are to be tossed, not re used over and over.

Plastic mesh holds better than metals or fiberglass screen on tupps.

But glass sliders were what I raised all my guys in.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Frog guys. I did have baby snakes in shobox bins and those had side holes. Im not a fanatic lol


----------

